# How to tell year of bike



## Limey79 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey guys, I just recently got back into mountain biking and bought a used specialized rockhopper comp off the local classifieds. It’s needs a few upgrades to make it a bit more rideable for me. I want to upgrade the front suspension and was told by the local bike shop that the rockshox Judy RL gold is about my best option as I have 26” wheels. I was also looking into Fox too but I’m not familiar with that brand and what to go with. I’m also trying to figure the age of the bike as the last guy didn’t know as he bought it used as well. Is there anyway to tell? As far as I know all the components are factory. Has XCR SR suntour front forks and elixr 1 brakes.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

You can check the archive portion of the website. But keep in mind different countries got different colourways. The serial number doesn't help. The fork might be easier as sometimes the model year is stamped into the lowers. I know on my old Rockshox Pikes that the serial number indicated the week and year they were made which corresponds with the year of the bike in my case.


----------



## Limey79 (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks, I’ll check when I get home. He guessed it was 10-15 years old but couldn’t say for sure. I’ll post a pic later and see if that helps guesstimate the age


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You might find something on bikepedia ,otherwise the Specialized archives or the vintage forum here might be able to help if you post the photos.


----------



## oh_look_a_butterfly (Apr 14, 2021)

I also just got a Specialized Rockhopper Comp thats around 10-15 years old. I think its a 2006 based off these pics, its almost an exact match. Trying to find original specs has been tough! For some reason, specialized's website archives only goes back to 2011, it seems. Found an entry on Bikepedia, and that seems to be right, but I can't find a source, and don't know where they're getting this info from. Also, the paint schemes not right, but I don't know if that makes a difference. I've been scouring everywhere for catalogs, but can't find any specialized catalogs from 2002-2010. Whats the deal with that?

Does anyone have any catalogs from early to mid 2000's?









2006 Rockhopper pics


Lets see your pictures if you have the Specialized Rockhopper 2006 model.




www.mtbr.com












(this is a really old thread lol)


----------



## Limey79 (Mar 30, 2021)

I figured mine out, I have a 2011 rockhopper. I have the 17.5 frame and the colour combo is for that year too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

serial number lookup to be 100%


----------



## oh_look_a_butterfly (Apr 14, 2021)

127.0.0.1 said:


> serial number lookup to be 100%


AFAIK, specialized doesn't have a way to look up/match serial numbers. I did run it through bike index, and there weren't any matches, but one that was similar that was a 2006 FSRxc, so makes sense that its a 2006.


----------



## oh_look_a_butterfly (Apr 14, 2021)

Limey79 said:


> I figured mine out, I have a 2011 rockhopper. I have the 17.5 frame and the colour combo is for that year too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah! Happy riding!


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

oh_look_a_butterfly said:


> the paint schemes not right


Specialized often had more then one color scheme for their models, some of their models even had 4 or more different color schemes.


----------

